# Skyrim - Systemanforderungen



## Joey-Jordison1989 (17. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Comunity,

ich freue mich tierisch auf das Spiel. Die Videos, die bisher veröffentlich wurden, waren einfach nur unglaublich gut. Habe meinen PC allerdings aufgrund fehlender Grafikfresser-Spiele lange nicht aufgerüstet. Google spuckt wegen der Systemanforderungen nichts eindeutiges raus - wurde ja auch Seiten der Entwickler noch nichts veröffentlicht, aber einfach nur meine Frage:

Was meint ihr? Müsste ich eventuell aufrüsten? Was wird man für das Spiel brauchen?

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3,2 Ghz
4 GB DDR3 RAM
HD 4890 1GB (Da mach ich mir Gedanken...) 
Asus M4A77TD Mainboard

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe/Ideen!

*Edit
Ach ja... Wunschgedanke wäre aktuell noch eine Auflösung von 1920x1024 ... 
Möchte es vielleicht gar nicht unbedingt auf komplett MAX spielen, aber flüssig und gut aussehen solls


----------



## chbdiablo (17. September 2011)

So genau kann das noch niemand sagen, wir wissen die Anforderungen ja auch nicht.
Ich bin trotzdem sicher, dass du das Spiel mit deinem PC gut spielen kannst. Vielleicht nicht auf max., aber mittlere Einstellungen sind mindestens machbar würde ich vermuten.


----------

